# Collinite 845 / Bilt Hamber Double Speed / FK1000p....which one?



## zstd (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi.

I am not a "hardcore" detailer but do like keeping my car clean.
I am planning to clay bar the car, polish with AG SRP and finish with one of the waxes above. Used Colli 845 a few years ago.
Basically I want a wax for around £20.
Want a mix of longevity and high gloss. 
Car is metallic red colour - so anything to bring out the red.


Thanks


----------



## Venkman (Apr 22, 2013)

Any of those three will be fine. Using SRP as a base will reduce longevity quite a bit, so the extra durability of DS and FK1000p you would get on bare paint won’t be so important. FK1000p has the advantage of being most suitable for wheels and exhaust, so multi use.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zstd (Mar 5, 2009)

So what polish would help with the longevity?
Any suggestions?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I've not used SRP but a couple of coats of Bilt Hamber Double Speed-Wax over their Cleanser Polish is good for 4-6 months.


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

If using Bilt Hamber Double Speed use their cleanser-fluid before the wax to clean and prime the paintwork for maximum wax durability. 

With Collinite 845 I found 2 coats enough to last months. 

Cheers 
David


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I'd probably opt for DSW then FK1000P then 845, but I think any of the 3 would be great and do get good reviews / following on here.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

All are good...fusso coat soft 99 is better in every aspect imo 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I swear by 845. It's a wax I simply wouldn't be without!


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

91davidw said:


> If using Bilt Hamber Double Speed use their cleanser-fluid before the wax to clean and prime the paintwork for maximum wax durability.
> 
> With Collinite 845 I found 2 coats enough to last months.
> 
> ...


Whilst Cleanser Fluid is the right prep for maximum durability, if you have swirls you want to hide / disguise then Cleanser Polish + DSW is a good compromise between improving paint appearance, and LSP lifespan.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Fusso can be had from just under 20 ponds from eBay. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Auto Glym SRP will do just as good as job as Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish.


----------



## zstd (Mar 5, 2009)

Might go for the bilt hamber polish and DS Wax.

Where is the cheapest place to buy?


----------



## zstd (Mar 5, 2009)

I have a bottle of car plan supergloss...would a spray of that over the double speed wax help with shine and longevity?


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

This is what you need,

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,119,toView_225.html

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/fusso-coat-f7-liquid-sealant-dark/prod_1834.html


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

zstd said:


> Might go for the bilt hamber polish and DS Wax.
> 
> Where is the cheapest place to buy?


Polished Bliss do both, and with free delivery.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

I rate DSW, very easy to use and is glossy and also lasts a few months.
I've used FK1000P and also BH Finis and find the DSW easiest to use and probably gives the best glossy finish, although I haven't done a side by side comparison. FK1000P is very versatile and can be used on wheels and exhausts. I bought my DSW from PB and for £15 and free delivery from PB, you can't go wrong imo: http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/bilt-hamber-double-speed-wax-cat13.html


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

I have used Autoglym for the last 34 years on my cars and used 48 different waxes over it and it has never reduced the longevity of the waxes. Fist time ive ever heard this it would be great if a member could explain the reason why they believe SRP does reduce the longevity of the wax
thanks
todds


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

todds said:


> I have used Autoglym for the last 34 years on my cars and used 48 different waxes over it and it has never reduced the longevity of the waxes. Fist time ive ever heard this it would be great if a member could explain the reason why they believe SRP does reduce the longevity of the wax
> thanks
> todds


I believe its due to the fillers in SRP, a bit like a glaze so the wax bond is only as strong as what's left behind from SRP. 
It's not a rule tho and if you have never had issues before carry on doing what you have done for so many years, personally I've never had an issues with durability after SRP although I haven't used it in a long time with modern day ceramic waxes and sealants.

Gonz.


----------



## ShaunButton (Mar 23, 2012)

Collinite 845 will always be up there for me, always been a fan
Fk1000p is a great all rounder though
Not used the BH so cant comment on that 

Either one would be great, fk probably being more durable though


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

Venkman said:


> ..... Using SRP as a base will reduce longevity quite a bit.....


I found the same when I tried a few years ago - the SRP did its job very well, and with the Collinite over the top I was looking forward to a long lasting finish (to easily last over the winter months). After only a few weeks, the Collinite seemed to have disappeared altogether and I had to give it another coating.

Since then, I have always used the Colly direct onto polished and cleaned bare paint, and have no problems with longevity - easily seems to last well over 6 months.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Fk1000p is by far the easiest to use. DSW isn't overly hard but can be messed up on application if not careful. Both fk1000p and DSW are likely around the same 4-6 months durability but I think DSW has the better water behaviour. Can't comment on Coli as I have never used it.


----------



## Simmo_ADx (Nov 25, 2017)

DSW appears to be 'glossier' and gives nicer beading
FK1000P, from personal experience, has better longevity and behaves better under road grime.
I use FK1000P on the Motorway Warrior 335d and DSW on the weekend Z4.


----------



## DMcG (Oct 25, 2012)

FK for me or fusso but fk is also good on wheels and exhaust tips.


----------



## Stephan (Jul 27, 2012)

My vote is BH


----------

